

Apple updates desktop iMac line with “5k” Retina displays - ScotterC
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2014/10/apple-updates-desktop-imac-line-with-5k-retina-displays/

======
berberous
And still no update to the Thunderbolt display... :(

~~~
jjcm
They couldn't use the same panels for a thunderbolt display. Thunderbolt 2 has
a max data rate of 20Gb/s, but the 5k monitor they announced has a data rate
of

5120 x 2880 x (24 bits per pixel) x (60fps) = 21Gb/s

Just over the limit for Thunderbolt 2 unless they want to do 4:2:2 or some
other compression technique.

~~~
benologist
Couldn't they just use both thunderbolt ports?

~~~
wmf
Dell could do something like that, but Apple wouldn't. It goes against their
philosophy.

~~~
coob
Sure they would. The old 30" Cinema Displays required Dual DVI.

------
LesZedCB
Wow, I was excited to be upgrading to a 4k monitor soon, and before I even get
one I'm obsolete. I can't wait to try out the new display. Hopefully DP1.3
will be out soon with good video card support as well.

------
KaoruAoiShiho
The 980M is twice as fast as the graphics offered. Disappointing.

------
morganwilde
67% more pixels than 4K. That's certainly more than expected!

~~~
javipas
Bear in mind, though, that the working resolution will probably be 2560 x
1440. The quality and definition will be probably outstanding too.

------
jonathanyc
Why are there three links for the same exact news item? It's not like the
different sites are providing any extra commentary. Could the mods consolidate
them?

